# GeForce, nvidia i wyjście na TV

## rzabcio

Mam Geforce'a, sterowniki nvidii. W karcie mam wyjście svide. Dokupiłem kabelek na eurozłącze (AV) a z drugiej svideo i mały jack do dźwięku. Jak się do tego zabrać?

Sekcja karty w xorgu:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "NoLogo" "1"

   # TV Out Setup

   Option      "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

   Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

   Option      "TVOverScan" "0.6"

EndSection

```

Obrazu nie spodziewałem się do razu zobaczyć ale zastanawiające jest, że nie ma nawet dźwięku w TV... :/

----------

## blazeu

Jestes pewien ze masz NTSC? Ja tez nie mam dzwieku, jak na wyjsciu z karty nie ma obrazu. Pewnie jakas blokada w TV czy cuś :>

----------

## Piecia

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV

Chyba powinno wystarczyć.

----------

## rzabcio

NTSCa mam - sprawdzałem z drugim kompem (laptop z biurową kartą Intela) pod XP na różnych ustawieniach (NTSC, PAL-G, PAL-I,...).

Skorzystałem z poradnika, co skutkowało utworzeniem par wpisów:

Device:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "NoLogo" "1"

EndSection

Section "Device" 

   Driver          "nvidia" 

   Identifier      "Device1" 

   Screen 1 

   Option          "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" #or SVIDEO etc 

   Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-I" #or NTSC, PAL-I for uk etc 

   Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "TV" 

   BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci 

EndSection

```

Screen:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes     "1024x768" "800x600"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes     "1024x768" "800x600"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen" #TV

   Device "Device1" 

   Identifier "Screen1" 

   Monitor "Monitor1" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

       SubSection "Display" 

               Depth 24 

               Modes "1024x768" 

       EndSubSection    

EndSection
```

Monitor:

```
Section "Monitor"                #MONITOR

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "OPT"

   ModelName   "OPT16ee"

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

# ...................tu dużo modelinów ;)

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier "Monitor1" #TV 

   HorizSync 60 

   VertRefresh 30-150 

EndSection
```

I warstwa serwera:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

      Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

             Screen        1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

EndSection
```

I po odpaleniu Xksów dpstaję w logach:

```
(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Forcing SVIDEO output

(**) NVIDIA(1): ConnectedMonitor string: "TV"

(**) NVIDIA(1): TV Standard string: "PAL-I"

(--) NVIDIA(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(1): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 03.15.00.12.00

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using ConnectedMonitor string "TV-0"

(EE) NVIDIA(1): The requested configuration of display devices is not

(EE) NVIDIA(1):      supported in the hardware.

```

Co jest dość dziwne... Skoro niby nieosługiwane przez hardware to jakim cudem wsadziłem kabel do gniazdka?  :Wink: 

Bęðe wdzęczny za jakiekolwiek pomysły...

EDIT:

Tak się zastanawiam... Czy to może być wina starych sterowników nvidii? Mam:

- nvidia-kernel: 1.0.6629-r6;

- nvidia-glx: 1.0.6629-r5.

----------

## blazeu

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MSI GF5700"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "TwinView"      "true"

    Option      "TwinViewOrientation"   "clone" 

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "CRT,TV"

    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

#   Option      "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "NoBandWidthTest"       "true" 

    Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "30-50"

    Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      "60" 

    Option      "MetaModes"     "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600;640x480,640x480" 

    Option    "NvAgp" "1" 

    Option    "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "DFP"   

    Option    "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection
```

Ja tak mam. Sprobuj, moze pomoze. Jakby co to SOA#1  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Jeszcze:

```
# lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4)
```

Niestety nic z tego. Otrzymuję coś podobnego w logach:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewOrientation" "clone"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600;640x480,640x480"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoBandWidthTest" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "DFP"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Forcing COMPOSITE video output

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "CRT,TV"

(**) NVIDIA(0): TV Standard string: "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.15.00.12.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using ConnectedMonitor string "CRT-0, TV-0"

################################################

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 2 display devices connected, but only 1 supported;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusting...

################################################

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz
```

[quote=blazeu]Jakby co to SOA#1[/quote]

SOA#1 ??

----------

## blazeu

SOA#1 == standardowa odpowiedz admina numer jeden "dziwne, a u mnie dziala..."  :Very Happy: 

A moze bys sprobowal update'owac glx'a i modul kernela? Chcociaz z drugiej strony to ja to ustawienie mam od dawna i nic nie zmienialem.. :/

----------

## rzabcio

Spróbuję. W tym HOWTOsie jest wspomniane o stosowaniu sterów powyżej 81xx... Nie jestem pewien, czy o to chodzi. Przeryłem cały internet za pomocą Google'a i nic ciekawego nie znalazłem...

----------

## blazeu

Hm.. tylko tamten howto sluzy do zrobienia drugiego ekranu na TV. A moj conf kopiuje ekran monitora na TV... 

Troche mnie dziwi ta linijka z two display connected but only one supported.. Wynikaloby z tego ze albo nie obsluguje TwinView (co jest dziwne) albo hmm....sterowniki? O_o

----------

## _stach_

GeForce2 niestety jest delikatnie leciwa i nie obsługuje TwinView (co dziwi blazeu) w każdym razie najszybciej i najproście będzie zainteresować się programem 'nvtv' - jest w portage.

----------

## mziab

Nie wiem czy ta informacja komuś pomoże, ale na mojej nieco nowszej karcie (Geforce4 Ti4200) na wszystkim, co nowsze niż 4XXX, TwinView po prostu nie działa. Włącza się albo monitor albo telewizor, ale nigdy jedno i drugie. Podejrzewam, że musieli coś nakopać w obsłudze TwinView na "starszych" kartach, bo nie jest to odosobniony przypadek. Ścieżka, jaką ja wybrałem to sterowniki w wersji 4620 (wersja beta) i ciągłe nanoszenie patchy, jeśli zajdą jakieś poważniejsze zmiany w kernelu. Co by nie mówić, nie za wygodnie mi z tym, ale przynajmniej działa mi TwinView. Nieładnie, panowie z Nvidii  :Sad: 

----------

## chojny

 *_stach_ wrote:*   

> GeForce2 niestety jest delikatnie leciwa i nie obsługuje TwinView (co dziwi blazeu) w każdym razie najszybciej i najproście będzie zainteresować się programem 'nvtv' - jest w portage.

 

leciwa moze ejst ale twinview dziala na 100% (przynajmniej na windowsie) na linuxie jeszcze nie probowalem (brak kabla od dlugieeeego czasu;) )

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy ta informacja komuś pomoże, ale na mojej nieco nowszej karcie (Geforce4 Ti4200) na wszystkim, co nowsze niż 4XXX, TwinView po prostu nie działa.

 

juz na Geforce3 Ti kumpel nie mogl uruchomic twinview.

----------

## _troll_

twinview dziala na GF2 bez problemu (sprawdzone empirycznie).

sterowniki nVidii nie obsluguja wszystkich chipow TVoutu - w szczegolnosci dotyczy to tych starszych... moja GF2MX400 miala poprawna obsluge przez TwinView, GF3 juz nie.

dla kart, ktorym tvout nie dziala ze sterami nvidii jest maly programik - nvtv (jest w portage) - dziala jak trzeba. zainstaluj go - powinno rozwiazac problem.

milego uzywania  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

czy istnieje jakas opcja (ew gdzie szukac) ktora pozwoli na zmniejszenie obrazu na TV?

chodzi o to ze telewizor nie wyciaga wiecej niz 800x600, wiec musze miec:

```
Option      "MetaModes"     "1024x768,800x600
```

i obraz na TV jest uciety (tzn wyswietla tylko te 800x600 a reszta jest poza ekranem)

wiem ze moge uruchamiac Xy w mniejszej rozdzielczosci i wtedy bede miec to samo na tv i na monitorze ale takie rozwiazanie mi nie odpowiada.

----------

## _troll_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> czy istnieje jakas opcja (ew gdzie szukac) ktora pozwoli na zmniejszenie obrazu na TV?

 uzyj xrandr (kxrandtray) - mozesz mzienic rozdzielczosc w locie. tylko qt (i chyba gtk) wowczas troche czcionki chrzania :/

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## chojny

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *chojny wrote:*   czy istnieje jakas opcja (ew gdzie szukac) ktora pozwoli na zmniejszenie obrazu na TV? uzyj xrandr (kxrandtray) - mozesz mzienic rozdzielczosc w locie. tylko qt (i chyba gtk) wowczas troche czcionki chrzania :/
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

ok dzieki:)

kxrandtray moze byc, chociaz obraz na tv i na monitorze jest troche mniejszy niz powinien byc

EDIT:

dodam jeszcze ze probowalem ustawic wg tego HowTO (zdecydowanie bardziej podoba mi sie ta opcja) ale przy obojetnie jakich ustawieniach dostaje cos w stylu:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
```

dla kazdej mozliwej rozdzieczosci, po czym nvidia odpuszcza sobie uruchomienie TV,

teraz w logach znalazlem cos takiego:

```
(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
```

zdaje sie ze to jest od Tv, jak ustawic telewizor w xorg.conf tak zeby dziala wedlugo howto?

EDIT2:

ok pogrzebalem, poustawialem rozne wartosci i dziala:D

oto ustawienia (monitor 1024x768 i tv 800x600)

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAXisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor[0]"

    HorizSync   30-85

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

 Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV

    HorizSync 20-80

    VertRefresh 20-80

 EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver    "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Device[0]"

    Driver    "nvidia"

        # unsupported card

    VideoRam    65536

   BusID           "PCI:01:00:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

   Screen 0

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option    "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Driver          "nvidia"

   Identifier      "Device[1]"

   Screen 1

   Option          "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" #or SVIDEO etc

   Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B" #or NTSC, PAL-I for uk etc

   Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

   BusID           "PCI:01:00:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen[0]"

    Device      "Device[0]"

    Monitor     "Monitor[0]"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Device "Device[1]"

   Identifier "Screen[1]"

   Monitor "Monitor[1]"

   DefaultDepth 24

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth 24

               Modes "800x600"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

              Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki za podpowiedź z nvtv. Faktycznie - od razu zadziałało.  :Smile: 

Programik ma sporo opcji, ale to jego zaleta. Dziwią mnie jednak dwie rzeczy:

- Dlaczego po włączeniu TV zmienia mi się także rozmiar pulpitu w monitorze. W dodatku z ramkami.

- Po włączeniu mplayera napisy widzę, jednak w fullscreenie znikają. Wiadomo Wam coś o tym?

I jeszcze taka prośba. Chciałbym ustawić nvtv jako usługę z automatycznie włączonym wyjściem na TV (domyślnie po starcie demona jest wyłączony). Nie jest jednak tworzony żaden konfig, w Sieci także jakoś nie mogę znaleźć nic sensownego. Czy mógłby ktoś z Was wkleić jakiś przykład, z którego korzystacie?

----------

## _stach_

 *chojny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leciwa moze ejst ale twinview dziala na 100% (przynajmniej na windowsie) na linuxie jeszcze nie probowalem (brak kabla od dlugieeeego czasu;) )
> 
> 

 

To bardzo ciekawe bo wydaje mi się, że producent ma inne zdanie:

"The TwinView feature is only supported on NVIDIA GPUs that support

dual-display functionality, such as the GeForce2 MX, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR,

Quadro2 Go, and any of the GeForce4, Quadro4, GeForce FX, or Quadro FX GPUs."

Ja mam GF2 Ti i TwinView nie działa, na rzeczonym GF2 GTS również nie będzie działać (przynajmniej tak twierdzi nVida), a w M$ to nie jest czasem funkcja 'clone'?

Nie wiem czy się myle ale dla mnie TwinView to np. możliwość odpalenia filmu na TV i normalna praca na CRT w tym samym czasie no ale ja jestem dziwny i truskawki posypuję cukrem  :Wink: 

----------

## chojny

 *_stach_ wrote:*   

>  *chojny wrote:*   
> 
> leciwa moze ejst ale twinview dziala na 100% (przynajmniej na windowsie) na linuxie jeszcze nie probowalem (brak kabla od dlugieeeego czasu;) )
> 
>  
> ...

 

nie zauwazylem ze chodzi o GTS osobiscie mam MX400 no i dziala, co potwierdza producent;)

a co do tych truskawet to faktycznie jestes dziwny;)

znalazlem jeden problem, nie moge zmusic napisow do wyswietlania sie pod filmem ani przez sdl ani -vf expand=-1:-150:-1:-1:0

EDIT:

ok to juz dziala z -vf

ale teraz zauwazylem ze jak tylko zaczne cos robic na 1 ekranie to na tv pojawia sie pasek zadan co jest troche denerwujace  :Neutral: 

----------

## rzabcio

U mnie z napisami jednak w porządku - nie zauważyłem, że były zjechane na maksa na dół.   :Embarassed: 

Na razie wystarczy mi sklonowany obraz, chociaż jakby ktoś miał pomysł w jaki sposób usunąć z TV ramkę?

----------

## arturx

po wielu próbach i błędach u mnie działa jeśli do drugiej sekcji screen dodam wpis 

```

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

```

może przydasie potomnym

----------

## qubaaa

sorry za kretowanie, ale mam maly problem zwiazany z tematem. Otoz skonfigurowalem sobie xorga jako drugi monitor RightOf. No i wszystko dziala poprawnie, tyle że.. Obraz jest trochę za mały. Wszystko poza tym jest ok. Obraz znajduje się na środku i po bokach mam czarny odstęp. Po prostu wystarczyloby to powiekszyc, ale jak?

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    #Option         "metamodes" "TV: 1280x720 +0+0"

    #Option         "TVStandard" "HD720p"

    #Option         "TVOutFormat" "COMPONENT"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

